
Scientists Find a Way to Predict U.S. Heat Waves Weeks in Advance - ourmandave
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/29/science/heat-wave-predictions-weather.html
======
superkuh
[http://www.ospo.noaa.gov/data/sst/anomaly/2016/anomnight.3.2...](http://www.ospo.noaa.gov/data/sst/anomaly/2016/anomnight.3.28.2016.gif)
\- Here's relevant ocean temperature anomaly map. Predict away.

